# 2007 Swift Tag Axle



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

Does anybody have any information on the new 2007 Tag axle from swift,or photos?
I am thinking of changing next year, i have a autotrail chieftain at present.

stuart


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New Swift*

Hi

I think it is based on the present Kontiki Vogue - I have e mailed Scott at Cleveland and asked for more info.

Could do with an extra axle with all the clutter in our van!

Rapide561


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*tag axle*

Hi Stuart,I have bought a 669 and we pick it up from Clevelands 31/03/07
We went to the N.E.C. to view it as the explorer groups info IS TOTALY CRAP! however i did take my camera to take some photo's.As their site was very busy i did not get as many as i would have liked.They were also having an electricty supply problem.But if you e-mail on [email protected] i will send on the photo's to anyone who ask's for them.
cheers,Tom


----------

